# How much fish oil???/ hot spots



## MacyMart (Mar 12, 2010)

My little guy has got a few hot spots and a pretty red tummy, I was told that giving him fish oil capsules would help since they help with skin issues. The capsules are omega 3 fish oil and are 1200 mg. How many should I give him a day? And also does anyone else have any suggestions for hot spots? Everyone is always so helpful on here  thank u!!!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

If you aren't sure what is causing the red skin, I would go to the vet for a skin scrape.
How old is your pup?

I use to clean my border/goldenx hot spots with diluted brown listerine and clip the coat around it, then put gold bond medicated powder on it. 
As far as fish oil, I would go with a good quality human grade salmon oil about 4000mg split between meals and also supplement with 400iu of pure vitamin e(not synthetic) Vitamin C is another supplement that reduces inflammation and helps support the immune system. Start with 500mg and up the dose over a weeks time to 2000mg split between meals.
After I switched my girl to raw, she never had hot spots again.


----------



## MacyMart (Mar 12, 2010)

Thank you  I am going to take him in if this doesn't help, however, I took him in for it before and I have an rx for for it. Just looking to prevent it in the future and get him going on a supplement. Hmm since I already purchased the fish oil 1200 mg what would you recomend? I heard three times a day .. Thanks your very helpful


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

that would be fine, is there E in the fish oil you bought? I would add E if not. Dogs produce E naturally but it is depleted when they are getting supplemental fish oil. When it is time to buy again, go with a good Salmon oil instead of the blends of fish. Especially if your dog is sensitive. What are you feeding? I'd get away from grains if you are feeding a kibble.


----------



## MacyMart (Mar 12, 2010)

I feed him blue buffalo large Breed pup food. It's natural, he had a reaction to royal canin. I have added some chicken, and yogurt. And also rice when I have it. What's your opinion on a raw egg cracked on top of the food? He's only six mos


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Raw egg is great, shells should be grinded if you feed them so they can digest better. I don't feed the shells.
BB is ok for pup. Rice is not necessary unless your getting runny poo or upset stomach.


----------



## MacyMart (Mar 12, 2010)

Ok thanks. I will try a raw egg with dinner tomorrow. Thanks for all of your help! Mavrik and I really appreciate


----------



## sable123 (Jul 11, 2010)

MacyMart said:


> My little guy has got a few hot spots and a pretty red tummy, I was told that giving him fish oil capsules would help since they help with skin issues. The capsules are omega 3 fish oil and are 1200 mg. How many should I give him a day? And also does anyone else have any suggestions for hot spots? Everyone is always so helpful on here  thank u!!!


Use supermarket Sulfadine if they are indeed hot spots. That product is one of the most effective treatments for hot spots and its FDA approved for that.

I would simply give the dog Nupro and don't mess with fish oil.


----------

